# Dutch embassy Zamalek



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

I expect there will be protests outside the embassy

In the Netherlands, an animal rights party and the far-right Freedom Party are pushing for a ban on kosher and halal slaughter methods which critics say inflict unacceptable suffering on animals.

The parties say ritual slaughter should only be allowed on the proviso that Jewish and Muslim groups can prove the process is humane


----------



## canuck2010 (Jan 13, 2010)

On the plus side, its a protest that could unite Jewish and Muslim groups.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

canuck2010 said:


> On the plus side, its a protest that could unite Jewish and Muslim groups.


Lol


----------



## marenostrum (Feb 19, 2011)

MaidenScotland said:


> Lol


The sooner they ban this barbaric procedure the better. I doubt it will tough...


----------



## Beatle (Aug 14, 2009)

marenostrum said:


> The sooner they ban this barbaric procedure the better. I doubt it will tough...


LOL if you think it's me that reported you, then you might need to re-examine the evidence Sherlock Holmes! (Presuming of course that your signature's not intended for Aylakam!)

And I can't remember the last time I read a copy of the Guardian!


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

Beatle said:


> LOL if you think it's me that reported you, then you might need to re-examine the evidence Sherlock Holmes! (Presuming of course that your signature's not intended for Aylakam!)
> 
> And I can't remember the last time I read a copy of the Guardian!


 What did I miss?


----------



## Beatle (Aug 14, 2009)

aykalam said:


> What did I miss?


Sorry Aykalam not accusing you! I understand from Marenostrum's posts on another thread that someone has reported his previous signature and from his current signature, he thinks it's a Guardian reader which points to you or I given our discussions about Jack Shenker on another thread. Confusing or what! Not me who reported him though and presumably not you...

:focus:


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

right, I got it 

:focus:

Well so far there's been nothing here that indicates people will be demonstrating at the embassy, I guess they have bigger fish to fry right now.

But I would not be surprised if the "talking beards" got bored one of these days and decided to throw that in too, they love this kind of ammo


----------



## marenostrum (Feb 19, 2011)

Beatle said:


> And I can't remember the last time I read a copy of the Guardian!


Well you are not missing much there so don't worry. They are up in heaven now with the strikes in the UK with their union paymasters who like their workforce to strike but get paid 100k plus a year......Bob Crow, Prentice and the other subversive revolutionary Serwotka......
Pravda comes to mind never mind a once respected newspaper....

:focus:

halal meat will never be banned, you have the two most politically influential religions involved, better chance of having an asteroid fall on my head right now.


----------

